# I want to build please help me get it right :p



## jakawak (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi everyone I want to build a big enclosure that is able to go through doorways lol so bout 6ft tall bout 5 foot wide and 2 or 3ft deep I need to know what size cuts of melamine I will need so I can get bunnings to cut it for me, I need to know how many of each size I need as well, I am planing on cutting a frame out for the front bout 1 foot of melamine on top and one foot on bottom with 4 foot of glass or Perspex or something like that on rails for the front, ive ordered stuff for a waterfall and some LEDs to have night viewing and I have heat lamps and mats and cords etc and know how to do vents it's just the measurements I'm bad with lol, I plan on going all out with this enclosure  then if it turns out good I can make more, please any and all advise would be great. 
Thanks everyone


----------



## leeroy1983 (Mar 20, 2012)

The best way is draw yourself a scale plan, bunnings melamine is 19mm thick. Having a plan will also help when it comes to assembly. The better you plan, the easier it is to build. Also you might want to consider adding wheels, I built something similar and it was quite heavy.


----------



## jakawak (Mar 20, 2012)

leeroy1983 said:


> The best way is draw yourself a scale plan, bunnings melamine is 19mm thick. Having a plan will also help when it comes to assembly. The better you plan, the easier it is to build. Also you might want to consider adding wheels, I built something similar and it was quite heavy.


Wheels is a great idea  thanks, I am going to draw a big plan up befor I begin, just hard to get measurements right, last thing I need is to get the bits home and....they don't go together lol ( has happened befor lol) I was also thinking of attaching handles for lifting if needed to be carried.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Mar 20, 2012)

Standard doorways are about 780mm. 
My big enclosure is a bit over 750mm and ended up I had to take the door of its hinges to get it through.
Make sure the wheels had a wide surface area. 
I have ones on mine that leave marks in the floating floor boards unless I strip everything out of it to move it.


----------



## jakawak (Mar 20, 2012)

mad_at_arms said:


> Standard doorways are about 780mm.
> My big enclosure is a bit over 750mm and ended up I had to take the door of its hinges to get it through.
> Make sure the wheels had a wide surface area.
> I have ones on mine that leave marks in the floating floor boards unless I strip everything out of it to move it.


If I dubble up the wheels mite take a bit more support aswell and create less scraping the floor so if I go 1800 tall by 1400 wide and 700 deep should get through any doorways with 8 flat base wheels  progress already thanks guys 



mad_at_arms said:


> Standard doorways are about 780mm.
> My big enclosure is a bit over 750mm and ended up I had to take the door of its hinges to get it through.
> Make sure the wheels had a wide surface area.
> I have ones on mine that leave marks in the floating floor boards unless I strip everything out of it to move it.





jakawak said:


> If I dubble up the wheels mite take a bit more support aswell and create less scraping the floor so if I go 1800 tall by 1400 wide and 700 deep should get through any doorways with 8 flat base wheels  progress already thanks guys


1800 tall 1500 wide 700 deep


----------



## Sinners121 (Mar 20, 2012)

might think of putting wheels in the middle if you havnt already thought of it as otherwise you might get sagging.


----------



## KingSirloin (Mar 20, 2012)

Standard board sizes come in 1200mm x 2400mm x 19mm. That's around 4ft x 8ft. Bunnings keep smaller sizes already cut though.

Suggestion; (All sizes are in millimetres)

2 sides: 1800 x 600, Top and Bottom panels (2 pieces): 1200 x 600, Back panel in 6mm: 1200 x 1838. < That extra 38mm is to cover the thickness of the top and bottom pieces. 2 strips: 300 x 1168.

The sides should be built on top of the base, then the 'roof' should be fixed to the top of the sides. Lay the frame down, check for squareness and attach back panel. Then attach your two strips and fix runners/track for sliding doors.

The top and bottom strips can be as high or low as you want, but should be 38mm less than the width of the top and bottom panels. (Say 300 x 1162) so they fit between the sides.

This will make a cabinet that's fairly large, but can also be handled by two people through doorways. 

As Leeroy suggested, draw up a plan. You can use the sizes I have suggested to see what you will end up with. 

Hope this all makes sense.


----------



## jakawak (Mar 20, 2012)

mad_at_arms said:


> Standard doorways are about 780mm.
> My big enclosure is a bit over 750mm and ended up I had to take the door of its hinges to get it through.
> Make sure the wheels had a wide surface area.
> I have ones on mine that leave marks in the floating floor boards unless I strip everything out of it to move it.





KingSirloin said:


> Standard board sizes come in 1200mm x 2400mm x 19mm. That's around 4ft x 8ft. Bunnings keep smaller sizes already cut though.
> 
> Suggestion; (All sizes are in millimetres)
> 
> ...


Cool I will give this plan a go


----------



## bimbo (Mar 20, 2012)

Just double check the thickness but I think most of the precut melamine at bunnings is 16mm thick.
Also get a price from plywood or wood yard, most will cut to size for you and it will probably be cheaper than bunnings. I have used a company called Mr Ply before but not sure what is near you. You basically pay for a full sheet which is usually 2400x1200 and then a dollar or 2 per cut. You will also have more options on finishes etc than just white melamine if that interests you.

Cheers
James


----------



## jakawak (Mar 20, 2012)

bimbo said:


> Just double check the thickness but I think most of the precut melamine at bunnings is 16mm thick.
> Also get a price from plywood or wood yard, most will cut to size for you and it will probably be cheaper than bunnings. I have used a company called Mr Ply before but not sure what is near you. You basically pay for a full sheet which is usually 2400x1200 and then a dollar or 2 per cut. You will also have more options on finishes etc than just white melamine if that interests you.
> 
> Cheers
> James


Cool I'm near Gatton qld, I been trying to find a cheaper place but I think it will cost round 150-200 for the melamine alone, then about 120 for glass maybe more maybe less I have 99% electrics etc will check around for a wood yard tho. What would be the best thing to google?



bimbo said:


> Just double check the thickness but I think most of the precut melamine at bunnings is 16mm thick.
> Also get a price from plywood or wood yard, most will cut to size for you and it will probably be cheaper than bunnings. I have used a company called Mr Ply before but not sure what is near you. You basically pay for a full sheet which is usually 2400x1200 and then a dollar or 2 per cut. You will also have more options on finishes etc than just white melamine if that interests you.
> 
> Cheers
> James


Their is a place at under wood that I will be able to go to

Just went to bunnings was only 98 for this whole set up  will upload pics once I put it together

It will be 595 deep not 600 tho





here it is the design you suggested worked great thanks a lot  I'm gonna do it up now and cost me under 100 to get it this far yay


----------

